
NASA says internet rumors about Presidential brief regarding life on Mars are false - rms
http://www.cnn.com/2008/TECH/space/08/05/mars.soil/index.html
======
sysop073
This article doesn't mention a Presidential brief; anybody have a link to what
this post's title is talking about?

~~~
ivey
One of the original articles: [http://www.universetoday.com/2008/08/02/the-
white-house-is-b...](http://www.universetoday.com/2008/08/02/the-white-house-
is-briefed-phoenix-about-to-announce-potential-for-life-on-mars/)

Followup: [http://www.universetoday.com/2008/08/05/perchlorate-on-
mars-...](http://www.universetoday.com/2008/08/05/perchlorate-on-mars-could-
be-potential-energy-source-for-life-phoenix-team-fires-back-at-alligations/)

------
ivey
<tinfoil>Of course they'd say that...</tinfoil>

